# IUD checks



## skeith (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there a global period for IUD insertions? The physicians in the group I bill for do a 6 week IUD check. I have reviewed what Medicare says is global and the IUD insertion does not have a global period but I am not sure either if Medicare covers IUD's. Also do you know which ultrasound code is normally used for checking the IUD's? 

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## imjsanderson (Sep 28, 2009)

58300 does not have a global period.  I don't know that an ultra sound is always needed with an IUD check unless something wrong is suspected or the IUD could not be seen under exam.


----------



## rnadasi (Sep 29, 2009)

as far I know an ultrasound is not required unless request by the provider only for location of the IUD. Here the ultrasound code that you can bill either 76857 or 76830 with diag of v25.42. Yet medicare will not cover any srvc related to the iud no exceptions.


----------



## LcoderJ (Oct 5, 2009)

*IUD questions*

I have a similar issue w/ my physicians wanting to bill an ov for the f/u or string check as we call them.  I am thinking, as long as there is no global period, we should be able to bill for this ov?  We do at times check the placement of the IUD w/ a sonosite but at no charge to the patient. Any additional feedback would be great!


----------



## rnadasi (Oct 5, 2009)

As long the insurance approved the insertion of the iud, the f/u ov should be ok to bill the insurance. Now if the pt had the iud inserted some elsewhere & decided to ck w/another provider the ov should be billed. Lastly if you are not sure if the office visit will be pay, call the insurance & ask them if the cover the srvc under the diag v25.1 or v25.42

hope this info will help you.


----------



## kforston (Nov 1, 2010)

rnadasi said:


> as far I know an ultrasound is not required unless request by the provider only for location of the IUD. Here the ultrasound code that you can bill either 76857 or 76830 with diag of v25.42. Yet medicare will not cover any srvc related to the iud no exceptions.


Where can I find a link which states Medicare will not cover IUD's (no exceptions)?  It is my understanding Medicare will pay for them, if medically necessary.  I am searching the CMS website and cannot find anything.    

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Nov 1, 2010)

If you performed US, then the codes would be 76856/and or 76830 , depending upon the transabdominal combined with transvaginal ( trans vaginal is more appropriately needed if at all US done for this, abdominal is also needed though, when the physician still misses visualization in the pelvic area. IUD can go and lodge anywere in the pelvic or abdominal cavity.
But US is *not indicated *for regular customary checking examination. But it is mandatory in conditions of missing loop- meaning, the thread is not felt/ or seen on vaginal/ speculum examination or even on the instrumental examination by the physician to search in the endocervical canal.

Once in how long the physician checks for the presence depends upon the his/her decision and the patient's condition and the complaints. There is no global period to my knowledge (and the career choice)  though  general norms can be adhered to by the physicians for placing the  subsequent visits of follow ups.
I hope this  post means some relevance to the topic.


----------

